# Mite counts



## Scottsbee (Jan 11, 2017)

Hive A, Willamette Valley Or
September 2017, 9 mites 1/2 cup
Sugar roll

Treating with OAV


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

1-3 were over wintered feral based nucs (hot, swarmy, unproductive) treated with OAD once nov 2016, drone culling was done spring 2017, july dearth, Qct roll was brood off 100' from colasping commercial stock rolling 50+ (not mine) 
not on the pict was a hive of commercial stock (genital and productive) rolling 19 by july 
all numbers mites per 300 bees


----------

